# W: Dark Eldar H: IG, $$, PayPal



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

I have:

3 Hydra/Wyverns (mostly built)
3 Leman Russ (painted)
4 Chimeras (painted)
3 Vendettas (primed black)
3 Manitcores

Looking for:

Venoms
Wyches
Characters
Reavers
Warriors
(anything to start a solid list)


----------

